# chasing northerns.



## travis wells (Oct 7, 2015)

I've always caught them in the cuyahoga river where they spawn over by la'due area(was there post spawn and killed it) , mosquito lake, and down south near the muskingum/mahoning dam. Haven't had time to go out and try to find em, working 6 12's. I love catching em from the river/shore or by yak. Does anyone know where to point me in the right direction for summer time pike? I've always focused them sep->april.


also, does anyone know the stretch of the cuyahoga by rt 422 that im talking about? anyone know if they are there all year?


----------



## travis wells (Oct 7, 2015)

Also, i am new to this forum thing. Ive never really used them. Dont know if this is too blunt, but where do the majority of the members fish for pike at? No I don't want your special spots just point me in the right direction to a population of them. 

I know I know, everyone wants muskies but I love notherns. That also could be, because ive only caught 2 in my life and that was trolling for eyes' in Erie, but they were like 40 some inches with spots and bright red fins. Never experienced the hook set and fight of a muskie in its rawest form.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

travis wells said:


> Also, i am new to this forum thing. Ive never really used them. Dont know if this is too blunt, but where do the majority of the members fish for pike at? No I don't want your special spots just point me in the right direction to a population of them.
> 
> I know I know, everyone wants muskies but I love notherns. That also could be, because ive only caught 2 in my life and that was trolling for eyes' in Erie, but they were like 40 some inches with spots and bright red fins. Never experienced the hook set and fight of a muskie in its rawest form.


I haven't tried myself but people here have mentioned Westbranch Res. as a good pike lake.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Been years since I was there. But try your kayak at Aquilla. I used to get them in the summer out of the lilly pads. Launch and go to the right hand end of the lake. That section has a channel on each end that brings food to the pads.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

travis wells said:


> Also, i am new to this forum thing. Ive never really used them. Dont know if this is too blunt, but where do the majority of the members fish for pike at? No I don't want your special spots just point me in the right direction to a population of them.
> 
> I know I know, everyone wants muskies but I love notherns. That also could be, because ive only caught 2 in my life and that was trolling for eyes' in Erie, but they were like 40 some inches with spots and bright red fins. Never experienced the hook set and fight of a muskie in its rawest form.


 Try Pikie Bay at Mosquito in the spring!


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Most pike fishing in Ohio dies off once the water temps get turned up. There are parts of the tusk that produce year round but def slow down in the summer. The killbuck is also good in the spring and fall. Kayaking is your best bet on both of those but bring a small saw or be prepared to pull out a few times to get around logs. West branch and mosquito are your best bets in lakes in Ohio. Pike fishing is great love all Esox species. But Ohio is no Canada that is for sure. Take a trip up north sometime and you'll never look at Ohio the same.


----------



## travis wells (Oct 7, 2015)

sooo, I finally get the weekend off but my brother has my yak vaca. I heart west branc/milton/berlin are all low right now. Any ideas on where i can go in the morning or sunday to fish from shore with luck? Or willing to pay to go out with someone. I'm not a cheapskate.. I gotta get my fixin' in asap. I start 7/12;s next week for the next few months >.<


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Travis,

I've somewhat "mastered" the art of successfully catching big Ohio pike year round over the past 10 years. A big pike in Ohio is anything over 30" in my opinion, unless you know where they live in Lake Erie, where fish can push past 40" in length. Majority of my time is spent in various river systems.

The two most important things that I have learned is that you must throw something that they will eat and it needs to be within their strike range. I've taken a few fellow fisherman with me to my honey holes (guys who I trust and will never reveal these areas) and had them cast for an hour walking down the bank. Often they caught zero, or maybe had one strike, and would tell me that there are no pike here. We then would proceed to walk back to the beginning of the hole and watch me land pike after pike for the next hour or so. 

Pike, or pretty much any esox species for that matter, prefer to lie in wait for their next meal. Majority of the time you must get your bait or lure in their face to produce a strike. You will fail miserably on your first few trips out, but then you'll catch a few. Remember the structure and how the fish was positioned against it when you land one. Before you know it similar looking areas will appear right before your eyes and you'll be catching them until your hands are weak and your arms are tired. 

One final note, please, please please practice catch and release. Our pike populations here in Ohio are fragile, delicate fisheries. Much of their spawning and nursery habitats have been destroyed and reproduction is fairly limited. Also, do not brag about your successes or even post photos. Other members and lurkers will creep on your page and exploit your hard work.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Caught this 34 inch in east harbor bass fishing On black buzzbait


----------

